# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان برگزاری کنکور 95

## masood2013

سلام به همگی، به نظر شما کنکور سال 95 رو قبل از ماه رمضون برگزار می کنن یا بعد از ماه رمضون، خواهشا تو نظر سنجی بالا هم شرکت بکنید.

----------


## sinae2011

صد در صد بعد ماه رمضان هستش اگه قبلش باشه باید قبل 14 خرداد بگیرن که امکان نداره اینجوری باشه

----------


## NaKayama

*قطعا قبل ماه رمضون...چون نمیخوان بیخودی بهونه دست بچه ها بدن که روزه خواری کنن میندازن قبل ماه رمضون...برا خودشونم یه عالمه زمان اضافه میمونه و فشاری روشون وارد نمیشه...*

----------


## neonato

*اعلام زمان ثبت نام سه کنکور مهم کشوری/ زمان برگزاری آزمون‌های ارشد و دکتری*

 جامعه > آموزش - مهر نوشت: 

  مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با  اشاره به برنامه زمانی سه آزمون مهم کشوری در سال 94 گفت: برنامه زمانی ثبت  نام و برگزاری آزمون کارشناسی ارشد، دکتری و کنکور سراسری سال 94 اعلام  شد.
 دکتر حسین توکلی گفت: ثبت نام برای آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته سال 94  در روزهای 17 تا 25 آبان ماه سال 93 از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  انجام می شود.

 او گفت: آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته سال 94 در روزهای چهارشنبه  پانزدهم، پنجشنبه شانزدهم و جمعه هفدهم بهمن ماه سال 93 برگزار می شود.
 مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش یادآور شد: ثبت نام برای آزمون ورودی دوره دکتری  Ph.D (نیمه متمرکز) سال 94 در روزهای 16 تا 23 آذرماه سال 93 به صورت  اینترنتی انجام می شود.

*جدول زمانی آزمون های مهم کشوری در سال 94*

 *ردیف*
 *نام آزمون*
 *بازه زمانی ثبت نام*
 *زمان برگزاری آزمون*

 1
 آزمون کارشناسی ارشد
 17 تا 25 آبان ماه 93
 15، 16 و 17   بهمن ماه 93

 2
 آزمون دکتری Ph.D (نیمه   متمرکز)
 16 تا 23 آذرماه 93
 15 اسفندماه 93

 3
 کنکور سراسری 94
 19 تا 28 بهمن ماه 93
 21 ، 22 و 23   خردادماه 94

 4
 کاردانی نظام جدید
 13 تا 20 اردیبهشت ماه 94
 صبح روز 16 مردادماه 94

 5
 آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی
 3 تا 10 خرداد ماه 94
 بعدازظهر روز 16 مردادماه 94




 او گفت: آزمون ورودی دوره دکتری Ph.D (نیمه متمرکز) سال 94 در روز جمعه 15 اسفندماه 93 برگزار می شود.
 توکلی درباره زمان ثبت نام و برگزاری کنکور سراسری سال 94 گفت: ثبت نام  برای آزمون سراسری سال 94 در روزهای 19 تا 28 بهمن ماه سال 93 انجام می شود  و آزمون نیز در روزهای پنجشنبه 21 ، جمعه 22 و شنبه 23 خردادماه 94 برگزار  می شود.
 او درباره آزمون کاردانی نظام جدید یادآور شد: ثبت نام آزمون کاردانی  نظام جدید دانشگاه فنی حرفه ای و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی  در روزهای 13 تا 20 اردیبهشت ماه 94 انجام می گیرد و آزمون در صبح روز جمعه  16 مردادماه 94 برگزار می شود.

 مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: ثبت نام آزمون کاردانی به  کارشناسی سال 94 نیز در روزهای 3 تا 10 خرداد ماه 94 انجام می گیرد و آزمون  در بعدازظهر روز جمعه 16 مردادماه 94 برگزار می شود.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


کنکور سال 95 رو فکر کنم بعد ماه رمضون برگزار کنن حدودا 20 تیر
سال قمری هر سال 10 روز میاد عقب ....

----------


## comet97

قبل ماه رمضون.اگه بندازن بعدش که دیر میشه.

----------


## Humphry Davy

فردا يه تاپيك بزنيد زمان كنكور 1435
نه والا 
بايد بدونيم بچه ها مون كي ميخان كنكور بدن

----------


## sam-n

والله این سال قمری همش درهم برهمه مشخص نیست چطوریه بخدا 
بیچاره کنکوریه های 94 وقتشون کم شد

----------


## MeH RaN

الان به فکر کنکور 95 هستید؟!
هر موقع که باشه شرایطش برای همه یکسانه

----------


## sam-n

> الان به فکر کنکور 95 هستید؟!
> هر موقع که باشه شرایطش برای همه یکسانه


به فکر کنکور 95 هستیم چون ما کنکوری های 95 هستیم
دلیل نمیشه هر کاری میخوان بکنن که شرایطش برای همه یکیه .... این همه سال کنکور در ایران برگزار میشه اما هنوز وقت ثابت نداره یه بار رمضانه یه بار رجبه...

----------


## Purple NarSiS

خیلی مسخره است! مصلما قبل ماه رمضونه. اگه میخواستن جابجا نکن امسال رو هم جابجا نمیکردن.
امسال رو عوض کردن پس سال دیگه هم میکنن.
اگه بخوان صبر کنن برای ماه رمضون که یک ماه باید صبر کنن. اگه براشون فرقی نمیکرد هم که امسال هم نباید تغییرش میدادن.
پس سال دیگه جلوتر از امسال میفته!
حواستون رو جمع کنید.

----------


## 500

عدالت چیزه خوبیه

----------


## Dj.ALI

حالا جواب این بی عدالتی ها رو کی میده؟؟؟ما امسال مثلا باید 22 خرداد ازمون بدیم ولی کنکوری های 95 مثلا 25 تیر امتحان میدن!!!خوب خیلی همین یک ماه تو ی قبولی ها و وضعیت ها کمک میکنه!!!هر چی بی عدالتی و ظلم بود در حق کنکوری های 93 انجام شد یعنی واقعا اون از کاهش ظرفیتای عتیقشون این از زمان کنکور 94 و این از سخت بودن کنکور و خلاصه از هیچ تلاشی سازمان سنجش برای ضربه زدن به کنکوری های 93 دریغ نکرد به نظر من!!

----------


## fateme.tehran

سلام داداش...
میدونی چیه؟؟؟
همه حرفات درسته..
اما اگه یکی هدف داشته باشه براش یه سال عمرش که هیچی،کل زندگیشو میده...
ماه رمضون نمیخواستن بیوفته چون کنکور یه چیز برابریه..
خود من
از سوم دبستانم روزه هام گرفتم..
و اگه  الان  میوفتاد همون اوایل تیر،وسط جمعیت داوطلبا از حال میرفتم و تو انجمن واسم ختم میگرفتید.
اگه بخوایم منطقی و عادلانه بحرفیم(حالا کاری با شرط معدل ندارم.)کنکورو اینطوری عقب انداختن...
ناناحت نپاج
 :Yahoo (76): 
منم عین تو فارغ التحصیلم دیگه...
فوق فوقش قبول نمیشی میری سربازی بدبخت میشی..
دخترام فوق فوقش قبول نمیشن خونوادشون شوهرشون میدن بدبخت میشم...

----------


## ahmadghavvam

> حالا جواب این بی عدالتی ها رو کی میده؟؟؟ما امسال مثلا باید 22 خرداد ازمون بدیم ولی کنکوری های 95 مثلا 25 تیر امتحان میدن!!!خوب خیلی همین یک ماه تو ی قبولی ها و وضعیت ها کمک میکنه!!!هر چی بی عدالتی و ظلم بود در حق کنکوری های 93 انجام شد یعنی واقعا اون از کاهش ظرفیتای عتیقشون این از زمان کنکور 94 و این از سخت بودن کنکور و خلاصه از هیچ تلاشی سازمان سنجش برای ضربه زدن به کنکوری های 93 دریغ نکرد به نظر من!!


تا حدودی موافقم,اون از وضع امتحانات نهایی اونم از سوالای مضخرف شیمی امسال نسبت به 92...من 92 رو شیمی 88 درصد زدم حتی توی سنجش 65 زدم رفتم کنکور زدم 42...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بعدم اصلا نمیفهمم چه فرقی میکنه عقب یا جلو افتادن ازمون...همه یه فرصت یکسانی دارن و اونی که زرنگ تره بهتر نتیجه میگه!مهم سطح سوالاست که من میتونم ده سال روشون بحث کنم...

----------


## zibamehr1376

> خیلی مسخره است! مصلما قبل ماه رمضونه. اگه میخواستن جابجا نکن امسال رو هم جابجا نمیکردن.
> امسال رو عوض کردن پس سال دیگه هم میکنن.
> اگه بخوان صبر کنن برای ماه رمضون که یک ماه باید صبر کنن. اگه براشون فرقی نمیکرد هم که امسال هم نباید تغییرش میدادن.
> پس سال دیگه جلوتر از امسال میفته!
> حواستون رو جمع کنید.


کنکور معمولا حدود 4 تیر بود که امسال 14 روز اومد عقب شد 22 خرداد خب سال بعد هم بعد از ماه رمضون بیوفته همین 14 روز رو میرن جلو ... ولی اگه قبلش بندازن 24 روز میاد عقب که خب این خیلی زیاده

----------


## Mohammad_74

*خدا کنه بعدش باشه*

----------


## new boy

انشالله بیفته بعد از ماه رمضون

----------


## khaan

مسلما اوایل خرداد کنکوری برگزار نمیشه. 
تعاونی سنجش و سازمان سنجش فقط طراحان  سوالش از هم جدا هستن. وقتی آوردن به هر   حال مال وزارت علوم هستن جفتشون. هزینه ثبت نام در آزمون آزمایشی و خرید کارت کنکور و ... همشون مال وزارت علومه. 
قبلماه رمضون باشه باید وزارت علوم بیاد به هر کدوم از ما داوطلبای سنجش چیزی حدود 50 هزار تومن پول آزمون لغو شده رو پس بده !

----------


## pezeshki94

> سلام به همگی، به نظر شما کنکور سال 95 رو قبل از ماه رمضون برگزار می کنن یا بعد از ماه رمضون، خواهشا تو نظر سنجی بالا هم شرکت بکنید.


آخرین آزمون قلمچی 4 تیر هست .. احتمالا یک هفته قبل از کنکوره

----------


## alireza7513

تا اینجا نظرات زیاد بود گفتم بد نیست یک جمع بندی کلی روی نظرات داشته باشیم ببنیم چه طوره!

قبل از رمضان :
با توجه به این زمان کنکور اخر هفته بوده است پس چند تاریخ را میشه پیشنهاد داد.
12 و 13 خرداد. 14 به احتمال 99% به خاطر رحلت و حضور حداکثری در مرقد  :Yahoo (105): نمی تواند باشد.
اگر بخواهیم با توجه به سنت اخر هفته تاریخ را حدس بزنیم احتمال هم هست که 6 و 7 خرداد هم نیز برگزار شود.
حالا چرا قبل از ماه رمضان :
1- بهانه روزه خواری دست کنکوری ها ندهند. که در ادامه به احتمال زیاد مخالفت علما را در پی دارد!!!!
2- اگر قرار باشد بعد رمضان باشد زمان کارنامه ها و قبولی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه ها میریزه به هم.
3- تفاوت میان کسانی که روزه میگیرند و نمی گیرند ایجاد میشه که شرایط مساوی را بهم میریزه. این مورد را میشه در حرف های دکتر خدایی درباره ی کنکور 94 فهمید.
الف - زمان برگزاری کنکور ۹۴ تغییر کرد


بعد از ماه رمضان:
اون هم با توجه به اخر هفته بودن احتمال است 
24 و 25 تیر برگزار بشه.به خاطر عید فطر و تعطیلی به احتمال 90 درصد در تاریخ 17 و 18 تیر برگزار نمیشه. تاریخ دیگری هم نمیشه پیشنهاد کرد چون همین طوریش دیر هست.
1- چون ازمون های شركت تعاوني سنجش بعد از ماه رمضان است. (این که نشد دلیل.شركت تعاوني سنجش هیچ ربطی به سازمان سنجش نداره)
2- نسبت به زمان معمولی کنکور دو هفته جابه جا میشه در صورتی که در خرداد برگزار بشه حدودا 4 هفته جابه جا میشه.
3- به علت پر بودن دانشگاه ها و مدارس می توان گفت حوزه برای برگزاری وجود ندارد یا حداقل کم است

با وجود این دلایل کف ترازو بیشتر سمت قبل از ماه رمضان است.

*از طرفی احتمال است که سنت شکنی هم اتفاق بیفته.
یعنی چی؟ یعنی کنکور 15 ، 16 یا 17 برگزار بشه. یعنی احتمال هست که امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی زودتر از 6 خرداد تمام شود*

----------


## امیرمالک

> تا اینجا نظرات زیاد بود گفتم بد نیست یک جمع بندی کلی روی نظرات داشته باشیم ببنیم چه طوره!
> 
> قبل از رمضان :
> با توجه به این زمان کنکور اخر هفته بوده است پس چند تاریخ را میشه پیشنهاد داد.
> 12 و 13 خرداد. 14 به احتمال 99% به خاطر رحلت و حضور حداکثری در مرقد نمی تواند باشد.
> اگر بخواهیم با توجه به سنت اخر هفته تاریخ را حدس بزنیم احتمال هم هست که 6 و 7 خرداد هم نیز برگزار شود.
> حالا چرا قبل از ماه رمضان :
> 1- بهانه روزه خواری دست کنکوری ها ندهند. که در ادامه به احتمال زیاد مخالفت علما را در پی دارد!!!!
> 2- اگر قرار باشد بعد رمضان باشد زمان کارنامه ها و قبولی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه ها میریزه به هم.
> ...


بی خودی جو نده ... ذهن بچه هارو خراب نکن 
خیالتون راحت 
کنکور بعده ماه رمضونه ...

----------


## hassanhafezi

*فقط سنجش*

----------


## علی پاتر

> حالا جواب این بی عدالتی ها رو کی میده؟؟؟ما امسال مثلا باید 22 خرداد ازمون بدیم ولی کنکوری های 95 مثلا 25 تیر امتحان میدن!!!خوب خیلی همین یک ماه تو ی قبولی ها و وضعیت ها کمک میکنه!!!هر چی بی عدالتی و ظلم بود در حق کنکوری های 93 انجام شد یعنی واقعا اون از کاهش ظرفیتای عتیقشون این از زمان کنکور 94 و این از سخت بودن کنکور و خلاصه از هیچ تلاشی سازمان سنجش برای ضربه زدن به کنکوری های 93 دریغ نکرد به نظر من!!


وای اگه 93 بی عدالتیه 94 چیه پس؟؟این پستو یه سال پیش دادی شما :Yahoo (4): میبینی؟؟سال ب سال بدتر میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alirezagooneh

زمان برگزاری کنکور 95 به شرح ذیل می باشد

رشته ی ریاضی جمعه مورخه 18 تیر 95

رشته ی تجربی شنبه مورخه 19 تیر 95

والسلام

----------


## KowsarDDC

*لازمه بگم O_M_G  *  :Y (609):

----------


## Mariyana

دوستانی که نظرتون رو کنکور قبل ماه رمضونه خواهشا برید تاریخ کنکور های چند سال قبل رو ببینید (90 به قبل)اواسط تیر همیشه بوده گاها هم (خیلیییی قبل تر)همین حدود 20 تیر هم شده نمیشه که کل نظم امتحان و پیش رو به هم بریزن

----------


## ghazal74

مطمئن باشین قبل از ماه رمضان هستش

----------


## khaan

> مطمئن باشین قبل از ماه رمضان هستش


من یکی که کاملا مطمعن شدم !!

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## sima1991

> مطمئن باشین قبل از ماه رمضان هستش


از استرسی که میدین چی عایدتون میشه :Yahoo (4): 
چه قبلش چه بعدش بچه ها زمان الان رو دریابین  و به برنامه های تابستونتون برسین
هر اتفاقی بیافته واسه همه میافته
اگه هم به نظرتون عدل نیست باید بگم چون واسه همه ورودی های یک سال شرایط یکسانه میشه گفت یه جورایی عین عدله

----------


## lvjqd

> من یکی که کاملا مطمعن شدم !!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


سلام

*نتایج نهایی کنکور نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می شود*
 رئیس سازمان سنجش اضافه کرد: نتایج نهایی نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می  شود. آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ نیز بعد از ماه رمضان برگزار می شود و در زمان  اعلام نتایج یک فشردگی خواهیم داشت.

 خدایی درباره احتمال تغییرات در میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور گفت:  از دبیرستانها گزارش های متعددی به ما می رسد که درصدهای مختلفی را اعلام  می کنند اما هر گونه تغییر باید به تصویب شورای سنجش و پذیرش برسد و پس از  آن اعلام شود.
 وی درباره میزان رشد پذیرش در دوره های روزانه گفت: رشد ظرفیت پذیرش در  دوره های روزانه در مدت ۳۰ سال گذشته شیب محدودی داشته است و در مقابل  امسال نیز در دوره های پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی افزایش ظرفیت نداشتیم. اما  پیش بینی می شود که با این روند بسیاری از واحدهای دانشگاهی یا باید تجمیع  شوند یا تغییر ماهیت دهند.

لينك خبر اصلي 
خدایی در نشست خبری مطرح کرد....

----------


## MohammadT

[QUOTE=lvjqd;515442]سلام

*نتایج نهایی کنکور نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می شود*
 رئیس سازمان سنجش اضافه کرد: نتایج نهایی نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می  شود. آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ نیز بعد از ماه رمضان برگذار می شود

----------


## MohammadT

[QUOTE=MohammadT;515473]


> سلام
> 
> *نتایج نهایی کنکور نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می شود*
>  رئیس سازمان سنجش اضافه کرد: نتایج نهایی نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می  شود. آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ نیز بعد از ماه رمضان برگذار می شود


خوب شذ

----------


## moho

کنکور 95 ...

خیلیا بین دین و دنیاشون گیر میفتن ...

امیدوارم به لطف خدا همگی سرافراز بیرون بیان ...

----------


## GHZO7

[QUOTE=MohammadT;515473]


> سلام
> 
> *نتایج نهایی کنکور نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می شود*
>  رئیس سازمان سنجش اضافه کرد: نتایج نهایی نیمه شهریورماه ۹۴ اعلام می  شود. آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ نیز بعد از ماه رمضان برگذار می شود


از همون اول معلوم بود بعد از ماه رمضانه

----------


## alirezagooneh

ریاضیا جمعه 18 تیر و تجربیا شنبه 19 تیر

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
والا یکی از رفیقام گفته که سازمان سنجش گفته به احتمال 90 % بعد از ماه رمضان کنکور برگزار میشه
موفق باشید
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MaHsa 95

سازمان سنجش قطعی اعلام کرده که کنکور بعد از ماه رمضانه، فقط تاریخ دقیقش مشخص نیست

----------


## sobhan20

بعد ماه رمضان هست چون اگه زمان ازمونای سنجش رو بینین متوجه میشید

----------


## h@m!d reza

خب معلومه ديگ ، اولين جمعه بعد تعطيلات عيد فطر (5شنبه و جمعه)

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خب معلومه ديگ ، اولين جمعه بعد تعطيلات عيد فطر (5شنبه و جمعه)


آخه 17و18 ام که پنجشنبه و جمعه ی بعد ماه رمضونه تعطیلات عید فطر هم هست، واسه همین بعضیا میگن شنبه و یکشنبه میگیرن بعضیا هم میگن آخر هفته یعنی 24 و 25ام، حالا فرقی نداره در هر صورت

----------


## h@m!d reza

> آخه 17و18 ام که پنجشنبه و جمعه ی بعد ماه رمضونه تعطیلات عید فطر هم هست، واسه همین بعضیا میگن شنبه و یکشنبه میگیرن بعضیا هم میگن آخر هفته یعنی 24 و 25ام، حالا فرقی نداره در هر صورت


فك نكنم اصلا مهم باشه 

ما بايد درسمونو از الآن بخونيم ، اواسط سال خودشون ميگن ، 
اون يه هفته تاثيري نداره... اگه از الآن بخونيم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> فك نكنم اصلا مهم باشه 
> 
> ما بايد درسمونو از الآن بخونيم ، اواسط سال خودشون ميگن ، 
> اون يه هفته تاثيري نداره... اگه از الآن بخونيم


آره، مهم اینه که بعد ماه رمضونه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## M.M.B

درسته!!

بحث مهم و داغ این بود که بعد ماه رمضونه یا قبلش! حالا که مشخص شد بعدشه! دیگه 20 یا 29 فرق چندانی نمی کنه!

تو ماه رمضون چه جوری درس بخونم... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## clonj12

من یکی که اگه قبلش باشه روزه نمیگیرم گناهشم گردن سازمان سنجش
هنوز قطعی نیست اون آقاهه گفته احتمالا
چرا الکی حرف در میارین 
هنوز باید تحقیق کنند
از نظر سنجی هم معلومه که اکثر بچه ها روزه نمیگیرند!!

----------


## magicboy

> من یکی که اگه قبلش باشه روزه نمیگیرم گناهشم گردن سازمان سنجش
> هنوز قطعی نیست اون آقاهه گفته احتمالا
> چرا الکی حرف در میارین 
> هنوز باید تحقیق کنند
> از نظر سنجی هم معلومه که اکثر بچه ها روزه نمیگیرند!!


هماهنگ میکنیم که کنکور رو از شما قبل ماه رمضون بگیرن
رفع اسپم : به جای بحث فرضتون این باشه قبل ماه رمضونه 
چون اینطوری ضرر نمیکنید  اگه خلافش فرض کنید ممکنه ضد حال بخورید و از برنامتون عقب بمونید 
شمایی که بخاطر یک ماه بحث میکنید چند درصدتون تیرماه رو از دست نداد؟ نقد رو ول کردین چسبیدین ب نسیه

----------


## Penintent

دوستان صحاب نظر تحلیلگر،زمان احتمای 95 کی شد؟
با توجه به این 11 تیر آخرین جامع سنجشه و 100 روز بعدش که نمیشه کنکور بگیرن و...
و اگه بخوایم کنکور رو مثل روال گذشته 5شنیه جمعه در نظر بگیریم میشه 17/18 تیر!!
حالا خیلی خوشبینانه تر بیندیشیم میشه 24/25 تیر! :Yahoo (20): 
درسته دیگه؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> دوستان صحاب نظر تحلیلگر،زمان احتمای 95 کی شد؟
> با توجه به این 11 تیر آخرین جامع سنجشه و 100 روز بعدش که نمیشه کنکور بگیرن و...
> و اگه بخوایم کنکور رو مثل روال گذشته 5شنیه جمعه در نظر بگیریم میشه 17/18 تیر!!
> حالا خیلی خوشبینانه تر بیندیشیم میشه 24/25 تیر!
> درسته دیگه؟


کاملا صحیح است  :Yahoo (1): 
به احتمال خیلی زیاد همون 17ام و 18ام میشه

----------


## rahaz

هرچی باشه صد درصد توی خرداد نیست چون آزمون های آزمایشی هنوز تیرماه آزمون جامع برگزار میکنن...حالا شاید توی ماه رمضان یا بعدش باشه

----------


## MaHsa 95

> کاملا صحیح است 
> به احتمال خیلی زیاد همون 17ام و 18ام میشه


17 و 18 تیر تعطیلات عید فطره! تو عید فطر که کنکور برگزار نمیکنن!!!

----------


## Penintent

> 17 و 18 تیر تعطیلات عید فطره! تو عید فطر که کنکور برگزار نمیکنن!!!


خوب بهتر!! پس کنکور زو 24/25 تیر میدیم!! :Yahoo (4): ولی دیگه خیلی کشی میشه!!!شاید خودمون  خسته بیشیم بریم بگیم بیاید زودتر بگبرید کار داریم بابا! :Yahoo (20):  
دقیقا نمیدونم کی میشه ولی چیزی که قطعیه اینه که بعده 17 خرداده! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خوب بهتر!! پس کنکور زو 24/25 تیر میدیم!!ولی دیگه خیلی کشی میشه!!!شاید خودمون  خسته بیشیم بریم بگیم بیاید زودتر بگبرید کار داریم بابا! 
> دقیقا نمیدونم کی میشه ولی چیزی که قطعیه اینه که بعده 17 خرداده!


آره واقعا  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  ولی همین الان هم کمتر از یکسال مونده

----------


## lvjqd

سلام 

آخرين خبر از زمان برگزاري كنكور 95  همرا با لينك اصلي خبر از سايت سنجش
*جدول برنامه زمانی ثبت نام وبرگزاری آزمونهای سال 1395 بدين شرح اعلام مي گردد*
              ردیف 
             نام   آزمون

             تاریخ   ثبت نام
             تاریخ   برگزاری آزمون

             1
             آزمون   دکتری سال 1395(نوبت اول)

             94/10/6 تا 94/10/15
             94/12/14

             2
             آزمون   تحصیلات تکمیلی (کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته)
             سال   1395

             94/9/16 تا 94/9/22
             16و95/2/17

             3
             آزمون   سراسری سال 1395

             94/11/19 تا 94/11/28
             24و95/4/25

             4
             آزمون   دکتری سال 1395(نوبت دوم )

             95/5/24 تا 95/5/30
95/8/7


 
روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور



( نقل قول از يكي از كاربران همين سايت يعني جناب آقاي *Leonardo*)

----------


## Penintent

> سلام 
> 
> آخرين خبر از زمان برگزاري كنكور 95  همرا با لينك اصلي خبر از سايت سنجش
> *جدول برنامه زمانی ثبت نام وبرگزاری آزمونهای سال 1395 بدين شرح اعلام مي گردد*
>               ردیف
>              نام   آزمون
>              تاریخ   ثبت نام
>              تاریخ   برگزاری آزمون
> 
> ...


فدات داداشه گلم....مزسی خیلی خبره خوبی بود.از آقای *Leonardo* هم تشکر میکنم...دستش درد نکنه!
دست هردوتون رو میفشارم.خب من که تا 18ام برنامه ریخته بودم!حالا که این جوری شد پس ما رفتیم مسافرت یه هفته دیگه میایم!خخخخ :Yahoo (76): 
امیدوارم همه کنکوری ها از جمله خودم تو این سال کنکوری موفق باشن!

----------


## hodaa

> سلام 
> 
> آخرين خبر از زمان برگزاري كنكور 95  همرا با لينك اصلي خبر از سايت سنجش
> *جدول برنامه زمانی ثبت نام وبرگزاری آزمونهای سال 1395 بدين شرح اعلام مي گردد*
>               ردیف
>              نام   آزمون
>              تاریخ   ثبت نام
>              تاریخ   برگزاری آزمون
> 
> ...


سلام درباره کنکور دکترا کسی مطلب بیشتری میتونه اضافه کنه؟
مثلا آزمون کتبی چطوره؟
محل آزمون همون دانشگاه انتخابی هست که مصاحبه هم برگزار میکنه؟یا مثل دوره های قبلی در سطح استان تعیین میشه و مصاحبه در اختیار دانشگاهه؟
ضریب دروس چطور هست؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

توی اين چند سالي كه ماه رمضون مصادف شده با تابستون منم قسمت نيست روزه بگيرم و خوردن شربت -هندونه رو تو اولويت قرار دادم  :Yahoo (94): 

شرمنده جهنم رو انتخاب كردم هه   :Yahoo (79): 

اینکه کنکور افتاده به آخرای تیر یه خوبی داره و یه بدی . خوبیش اینه که زمان خوبی برای جمع بندی توی تیر وجود داره و میشه همه ی درس ها رو جمع کرد و بدیش هم اینکه تعطیلاتمون کمتر میشه و خستگیمون زیاد ....!

----------


## 13sabz

> توی اين چند سالي كه ماه رمضون مصادف شده با تابستون منم قسمت نيست روزه بگيرم و خوردن شربت -هندونه رو تو اولويت قرار دادم 
> 
> شرمنده جهنم رو انتخاب كردم هه  
> 
> اینکه کنکور افتاده به آخرای تیر یه خوبی داره و یه بدی . خوبیش اینه که زمان خوبی برای جمع بندی توی تیر وجود داره و میشه همه ی درس ها رو جمع کرد و بدیش هم اینکه تعطیلاتمون کمتر میشه و خستگیمون زیاد ....!


استراحت زیادیم نمیچسبه.کمش خوبه

----------

